# Little Sara zombie girl



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Meet Sara. She will be chained up Halloween night. When trick or treaters walk by, she will attack and thrash.

Little Sara zombie girl


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, that'll work.
Nice job on that startle prop DJ!
Wish I had one.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! I predict a ToT will be soiling themselves, and maybe an adult or two.  Nice!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Dave, you make more props than I do. lol. Nice work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha, thanks everyone. Even if one person soils themselves it'll be a compliment :-D
HippoFeet, I did learn a few things from you.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That will get the kiddies jumping.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Spooky1


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Looks great as a static prop which will aid in people not expecting it to move.
Great idea. Set up on Halloween, wait for all the dropped candy bags from screaming TOTs. Free candy for 2014.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sara is bada$$


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

*Now with sound*

Little Sara zombie with sound


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks RoxyBlue! Wildcat that's a great idea, LOL!!!!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Love this awesome Job!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks DKW! It was fun to build.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Damn...I jumped when she started moving...great job, Dave!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome work! Great movement on that prop.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Woah!!..Very cool..Excellent job!!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone!
My niece did the voice. She didn't know what it was for until I showed her the prop. She says it scares her, oops, haha.


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow...what an amazing idea! My wife is fully convinced we will never have to buy candy for our house if I build one!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL!!! Dommyboy, that's funny! But if it works out the same way for me, I can imagine all the money I'd save from not buying candy


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Where's there's nothing disturbing about that! 

Awesome work!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Do you have a link to the controller your using ?


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL. thanks, Ed. My relatives think it's disturbing too 
Ruafraid (Great name BTW) I don't have a link but I do have his contact. I'll PM you.


----------

